# Prelim W8 chip report....



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

Sorry Will, I let the cat out..








Although we both decided to wait the 2 weeks for Kelly at WETT for her chip, a preliminary dyno run with another chip that WETT is supposed to be better than, netted 255 whp/309 crank (Will, correct me if I misquoted) on the 4 wheel dyno in a 6 speed wagon where a stock Tip model netted about 227 whp. The torque figures however were not so great, that's why we're waiting to get WETT. More as soon as we get it. See you Sunday Will....


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Prelim W8 chip report.... (VWGUY4EVER)*

see posts in B5 forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

